# Dual vs Triple LNB dish



## scottwood2 (Sep 19, 2003)

Looking at switching to D* from E* because of the Tivo offers.

I see ads for dual or triple LNB dishes. I think they are talking about how many satellites it looks at. I thought the LNB referred to the number of outputs per satellite therefore a single would be for a single room setup (except Tivo w dual tuners) or dual would support 2 or more rooms.

I am not sure if I need a 2 or 3 LNB dish. What is on the 3rd satellite? I will be getting the locals in the Detroit area. I notice that they offer both. May get into HD at some point but I don't see getting into that for at least a few years.

Thanks in advance


----------



## SouthernSky (Jul 15, 2003)

The triple LNB dish points to three satellites, 101, 110 & 119. The advantage is having the ability to get both locals and HDTV. Since the 3-LNB dish has a built-in multi-switch with a total of four ports, you can bring the service to 4 TV's without an separate external switch which would be needed for more than four receivers.

The downside is that it has to point at three satellite simultaneously and needs a 19-degree window to the southern sky instead of a narrow range, a point which must be considered if you live in an area with a lot of trees.


----------



## scottwood2 (Sep 19, 2003)

Does anyone post what is on each satellite? I have been told that I only need to look at one satellite for locals and SD programming. 

Thanks


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Welcome to DBSTalk Scottwood! :hi:

For core SD programming you only need to look at 101. 110 has HD and some Chinese channels, 119 also has a couple HD channels, Spanish Channels and some locals.

Check out Lyngsat for complete listing from each location.

http://www.lyngsat.com/dig/directvusa101.shtml
http://www.lyngsat.com/dig/directvusa110.shtml
http://www.lyngsat.com/dig/directvusa119.shtml


----------



## scottwood2 (Sep 19, 2003)

Thanks 

I am surprised at how much programming they have a one location. They must have multiple birds in this spot?

How is the picture quality compared to E*?


----------

